# Wolverine Property Preservation



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Any one work for them, nothing came up on a search. any info would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.fieldinspection.com/


----------



## geek82 (Jul 12, 2013)

I havent done a lot of work for them just some grass cuts and a board up over the summer. Pay was good fha-20% and on time


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great company to work for.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

We've done work for them for years. They generally don't have much in our area but they treat us well and always pay. Probably one of my favorite companies to do work for.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Thx for the info, I was wondering are they on a 30,45,60 day pay scale.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Thx for the info, I was wondering are they on a 30,45,60 day pay scale.



For us the companies that are supposed to pay on 30 are finding reasons to hold our checks. We have been getting inquiries for orders that were processed 2 months ago. I seriously had to do a CE last night for an order from November.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> For us the companies that are supposed to pay on 30 are finding reasons to hold our checks. We have been getting inquiries for orders that were processed 2 months ago. I seriously had to do a CE last night for an order from November.


Spoke to our RNM today..i got my ce wavier, he said,,and where did here about that wavier, i little bird told me....lol.

Their are instituting a in-house cost estimator in late April, at their own cost. i went over his head last week and made a case for it being put in-house because of the delay in pay. Plus the reduction in pay from the new discount roll out, looks like im not the only raising hell over it, i know it wont be Repair Base. Plus they are giving us access to the trained staff to help apply our companys discounts to CE, thats if everyone working for us in the field is contractors and not employees.

I have a Hell of a story to tell you too.. they hit my insurance big time.. i mean big time. but they had their ass handed to them on a silver platter. my insurance company told them to kiss off, they said their staff is a incompetent bunch boobs..i really cant go into much detail about cus the cubical workers read these boards.. but im going to call you when i can to give you a heads up to protect yourself.

Also we were right about the regionals falling off the map, spoke to the VIP at York-Jersey about my case and he stated the claims from the regionals have gone threw the roof. The side effect is causing the Nationals to back away from the order mill paper pushers. The numbers show small company's covering states produce less liability and less turn over. A personal touch wins the day.

The Numbers never lie. I'll be in-touch.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Spoke to our RNM today..i got my ce wavier, he said,,and where did here about that wavier, i little bird told me....lol.
> 
> Their are instituting a in-house cost estimator in late April, at their own cost. i went over his head last week and made a case for it being put in-house because of the delay in pay. Plus the reduction in pay from the new discount roll out, looks like im not the only raising hell over it, i know it wont be Repair Base. Plus they are giving us access to the trained staff to help apply our companys discounts to CE, thats if everyone working for us in the field is contractors and not employees.
> 
> ...





Craigslist Hack said:


> For us the companies that are supposed to pay on 30 are finding reasons to hold our checks. We have been getting inquiries for orders that were processed 2 months ago. I seriously had to do a CE last night for an order from November.


Are you guys still using RB for CE?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Zuse said:


> The numbers show small company's covering states produce less liability and less turn over. A personal touch wins the day.


So the guys actually doing the work actually do a better job of doing the work the right way. Go figure.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Spoke to our RNM today..i got my ce wavier, he said,,and where did here about that wavier, i little bird told me....lol.
> 
> Their are instituting a in-house cost estimator in late April, at their own cost. i went over his head last week and made a case for it being put in-house because of the delay in pay. Plus the reduction in pay from the new discount roll out, looks like im not the only raising hell over it, i know it wont be Repair Base. Plus they are giving us access to the trained staff to help apply our companys discounts to CE, thats if everyone working for us in the field is contractors and not employees.
> 
> ...


Just got off the phone with my general liability company (nautilus) and we are being audited for the last 12 months. We have had no claims so I don't know what brought this on but I think I'm just going to switch carriers.


----------

